# Poll on Patricipants



## Ray (Mar 16, 2018)

Interested in seeing the opinions of the regular members here:

If a member repeatedly causes or incites major disagreements over non-orchid-related subjects, what is your preferred action?


----------



## Berthold (Mar 16, 2018)

I think there is no action required. 
Forum members should bear strayed mainstream opinions.

I like to discuss and correct them and I am happy no more to live in the year 1500. I would end on a stake very quickly.
In this forum I am only liar, a racist, a Nazi, a troll or what ever.


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2018)

I think polotics and and reference to politics should be removed from this orchid site!! All of it!! There is enough of those people stuck on their opinions to start a political website on a whole different server completely


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 17, 2018)

It takes more than one person to argue. If someone regularly pisses you off, add them to your ignore list, and all will be well.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 17, 2018)

for once, I actually agree with Troy


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2018)

We have been through this a few times. 
And the decision was to open a separate space in Off Topic for posting this kind of themes. Those who don't want to read this, don't need to!

But Ray's question, as I read it, is not as to close this section or not, but how to deal with participants 'who incite mayor disagreements'. 

As I have no problem with controversial opinions, I won't vote. My concern is rather how to deal with users who participate not out of a genuine wish to share their points, _and find new insight_, but with the aim to provoke and disrupt regardless, just because they are allowed to it, just because they can.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2018)

I recommend administrator should ban users who call other users a liar, a racist, a Nazi, a troll or what ever. 
By Germany law that is culpable.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2018)

troy said:


> I think polotics and and reference to politics should be removed from this orchid site!! All of it!! There is enough of those people stuck on their opinions to start a political website on a whole different server completely



If Your general interests are limited to orchids only read the orchids part on this server. 
Where is Your problem with that?


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ultimately up to the admins to decide whether these non-orchid sections should be maintained or not.

As for the wind up merchants, the best policy is to simply ignore them. They crave attention good or bad. Don't give it to them, and they might get bored and go elsewhere.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 17, 2018)

I think the current setup works just fine. I see little contentious behavior outside of this area. I must admit that even the most offensive post frequently have an element of truth to them. If you are easily offended or don't like associating with people who have different views, you don't have to read or post in this area. That said, I am a little disappointed at the name calling. Mike


----------



## AdamD (Mar 19, 2018)

I believe that question has been answered. Remember Clark?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm for doing nothing so long as the spat is not in the orchid sections. I'm kinda fed-up for the socially disruptive political rubbish and so I simply don't bother to look at those posts. While my gut wants to click the "Administrators should send them into a "time out", during which they cannot post" I would rather have free speech than tyrannical censoring.


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2018)

orchid527 said:


> I think the current setup works just fine. I see little contentious behavior outside of this area. I must admit that even the most offensive post frequently have an element of truth to them. If you are easily offended or don't like associating with people who have different views, you don't have to read or post in this area. That said, I am a little disappointed at the name calling. Mike



I don't police the politics forum. I don't have time to babysit, nor do I care to read any of it myself just to see if someone misbehaves. If you don't like it don't participate (Troy and Ed I'm a bit surprised about your responses here as both of you participate!) 

With regards to other areas - as Mike said, there is little contentious behavior. 
If things get out of hand they are sent "out back". Or, if warnings don't suffice, the member may be temporarily banned. If the behavior doesn't improve after the temporary ban is lifted, the member may be banned for good. 

If there are any questions please re-read the forum rules. If there is something I have missed, please report the post.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2018)

I voted for the first option as there was no option for doing away with the political section...if there was no political section...then I wouldn't be tempted to answer. The political section on ST is a bit of a joke...it's pretty much the only place in my life I interact (online that is) politically...not sure why I keep doing it..it's like having that orchid you really like but when you sell it you forget you ever had it...that's how I think of ST ...when I stop growing orchids ..this place wont matter to me anymore


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 20, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> when I stop growing orchids ..this place wont matter to me anymore



Really? My feeling is hurt:sob:


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 20, 2018)

Berthold said:


> I recommend administrator should ban users who call other users a liar, a racist, a Nazi, a troll or what ever.



What about idgit, moron, foozle and attention whore? Just remember it only matters as deemed fit, and popularity has its side affects.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> Really? My feeling is hurt:sob:



you will always have Berthold oke: ..like a wart on a nose, he will never go away


----------



## Secundino (Mar 21, 2018)

Don't say that!!! Have no _Schöllkraut_ (_Chelidonium mayus_) over here!!!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> you will always have Berthold oke: ..like a wart on a nose, he will never go away



and You will never have an ehanes with a master degree in physics. Intellectual skill is missing for ever.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2018)

Secundino said:


> Don't say that!!! Have no _Schöllkraut_ (_Chelidonium mayus_) over here!!!



Let me tell You a short fable:

Once upon a time there was a German guy, who could not find a job in Germany. He was frustrated about Germany, all Germans and himself. So he decided to leave Germany.
He moved over to the Spanish island Gran Canaria, started a new hippie life and began to become a do gooder. He likes to get on the nerves of everybody in the rest of the world by internet.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 21, 2018)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:





All I can say is - 'He-who-is-not-to-be-named' is not good at prophecies!  He should return to harmless weather prophecies! :sob: 

Or change the perspective oke: : the world is not as bad. Some people are bad. And if you did read Ed's posts with attention, you'd know that he is one of the guys who make this world a better place to be. 

My modest contribution today: _Chelidonium_ does help against warts. Really! Big _Ehrenwort_!!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2018)

Secundino said:


> : And if you did read Ed's posts with attention, you'd know that he is one of the guys who make this world a better place to be.



Oh yes ofcourse, #youtoo and all missionairs also.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 21, 2018)

I knew you would agree.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 23, 2018)

Secundino said:


> :..he is one of the guys who make this world a better place to be.



In addition, I don't want to make a better world. That is too much for me.

But I try to upgrade some people in better understanding of the world. I see a lot of deficits in this point.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 9, 2018)

Heather said:


> ..I'm not planning on reactivating the political forum and I'm closing this discussion.



What sense is in such polling like this?
The great majority of 6 users votes for status quo of this forum, but administration acts in the opposite direction.


----------



## Ray (Apr 9, 2018)

1) First I want to apologize to everyone. I initiated this thread as an attempt to inject a little humor into the type of discussions going on here, but obviously did so without anticipating the tone it would take. I'm sorry if it ended up being an irritant.

2) Now, however, I look for it every time I come to this forum, just to see whether or not Berthold can let any comment go by without getting in the final word. 

I guess not, so it has ended up being humorous anyway.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 9, 2018)

Ray said:


> 2) Now, however, I look for it every time I come to this forum, just to see whether or not Berthold can let any comment go by without getting in the final word. ..



But Ray, for me it is a question of courtesy to answer, if somebody has a problem and wants it to discuss.
It is not so nice to ignore him.


----------



## Ray (Apr 10, 2018)

I rest my case.


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure if I'd even qualify as a regular member, but if there is already a section for that sort of thing, leave it there.


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Ray. Obviously it was necessary! I appreciate you posting it so we could see an update on members options/opinions and make pertinent decisions.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 17, 2018)

Heather said:


> I appreciate you posting it so we could see an update on members options/opinions and make pertinent decisions.



My life experience and advice to administration is: The securest way to avoid discussions is to close threads or total forums.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 17, 2018)

Heather, how about hand down strike #3 to the disrespectful guest? 
I am no saint but I would never show that much of disrespect(again and again) to the forum owner.


----------

